# Hello from Eastern Colorado



## Pasofinohorsegal (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello, Im a Paso Fino horse farm owner... We have a small farm in eastern colorado . I raise the horses and my Husband makes custom spurs... We consider our animals as our little family .. Our Childern are all grown so we have replaced them with animals...We love the farm life and are thankfull to be here in Colorado 







.[/b]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww that's nice! Yeah, I consider my pets my fam too!
LOL, & most of the time they're a lot nicer than people, hehe!
But welcome & have fun posting!


----------



## Pasofinohorsegal (Oct 8, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Welcome to the Horse Forum!
> Aww that's nice! Yeah, I consider my pets my fam too!
> LOL, & most of the time they're a lot nicer than people, hehe!
> But welcome & have fun posting!


 Thanks glad to be here. I am miles from town so the computer is my embilical cord to the world! Hehe


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  

That baby is adorable. :wink:


----------



## Pasofinohorsegal (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thank you, He was very small when he was born The Mom is 13hh .He now stands close to 15/2 cant believe he got so tall ..would make a nice dressage horse....*


----------

